# New To The Forum



## mjacko (May 28, 2009)

Hi All

I've just registered on the site and thought, that I should introduce myself. I don't currently own a TT, but that's something that I would like to change in the next few weeks. I currently drive an 05 plate Fiesta ST. Good car, but I want a 225 BHP TT.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi mjacko, Welcome to the Forum.
H.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome join the TTOC to keep you going untill you get your TT www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi,and a big welcome to the forum.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hello and welcome. 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum matey


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

